# Afghan villagers repel insurgents



## AWP (Jul 13, 2010)

Hardly an "Awakening," but you have to start somewhere and you have to capitalize on this and show other villages that it can be done.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/asiapcf/07/13/afghanistan.fighting/index.html?hpt=Sbin



> Kabul, Afghanistan (CNN) -- Villagers in eastern Afghanistan repelled an insurgent attack Tuesday, an incident that left an Afghan civilian and "numerous" Taliban dead, the NATO-led command said.
> 
> The incident took place in Ghazni province, where Taliban fighters tried to attack the village of Aalai Shahea. After unsuccessful attempts to overpower the village, they were "met with effective resistance" by its residents and quickly left the scene, NATO's International Security Assistance Force said in a statement.


----------



## pardus (Jul 13, 2010)

Another one!

This is good, very good.

Maybe we don't need to get too crazy with trying to impress, maybe just the small amount of stability and peace the villages enjoy simply because they arent under Taliban rule is enough to convince them (due to their memory of life under the TB) that our side is the better option.

That's good enough, hearts and minds by proxy.


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 14, 2010)

Good on 'em, and all the trainers that served there


----------



## Dame (Jul 14, 2010)

Awesome!


----------

